# Professor Pyraminx + Vulcan Pyraminx



## TK 421 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmm, I haven't seen a thread about this so I'll start.

1. On my way to contact Mefferts.com for THREE BROKEN 4x4 CORNERS IN ONE DAY.

2. This came out



> And the story doesn’t end there. In November of 2010, I introduced the Vulcano. 4 Pyraminx’s all fused
> into one! Vulcan the Roman God of Fire could not have done a better job.













> What does the future hold?
> The Professor Pyraminx, which was thought by many as impossible to make commercially, has finally
> become a reality. In addition, there will be many more beautiful renditions of the Pyraminx to look
> forward to…










Spoiler



i can't even solve the pyraminx without messing the top layer 6 times in a row 



more can be found here

Website: http://www.mefferts.com/images/It_a...into_the_healing_power_of_pyramids_Edited.pdf

Or a LINK to the website above

PS: Mods and admins. Please change the title to. "Professor Pyraminx + Vulcan Pyraminx"

UPDATE:

-Title changed, thanks mods


----------



## coinman (Nov 30, 2010)

I wold love to se a Master Pyraminx like this one on the market. 




And i also wold love to be able to buy a Professor Pyraminx


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2010)

coinman said:


> I wold love to se a Master Pyraminx like this one on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They are not goinng to be expensive. The master pyraminx is only 42$. They are also making a new gigaminx.


----------



## E3cubestore (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually, they are not producing the new gigaminx. It is being manufactured by MF8. However, Mefferts is going to distribute them on their website.


----------



## cisco (Nov 30, 2010)

this is not a master pyraminx (4 layers) at mefferts, it is a professor pyraminx (5 layers)


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 30, 2010)

i hope i can afford the vulcan one, that looks soooooo cool!


----------

